# Amplifier Problems



## klassiker (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi,

Although I've dipped in and out of this forum over the years, having owned a 2000 (w) plate 225 Mk1, I've recently parted with it after 135,000 miles and bought a 08 plate TDi, which to be honest I'm well pleased with, both in terms of performance and fuel economy. Anyway in the last 2 weeks I've experienced problems with the stereo a concert 2 which although appears to function normally but has no sound at all. I have located the amp which I'm fairly sure is the culprit however I'm struggling to find a replacement unit, the part number is 8J0 035 223B, even bought a 8J0 035 223F which appears to be fitted to the later models and although it fits fine in the metal cradle, there is a slight variation on the electrical connector.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Welcome to the not so exclusive knackered amp club....mines being playing up for a while, trying to find a second hand replacement is proving difficult, I've chosen to have an electrical engineer friend have a look at mine this weekend funny enough.

I'm crossing everything he can fix it as others have done....do a search for bose amp as there's plenty on here about the woes of others.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

It appears that Bose car amplifiers in all car makes suffer from this, pretty poor from a so called premium brand!


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

As mentioned by others, loads of posts on here about this common problem.

I managed to sort mine with a replacement one from a Turkish company and so far so good, 2 months on. Did you get anywhere dayer with your enquiry ?

The company are takici auto. Find them via google.

Good luck.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Gcrank said:


> As mentioned by others, loads of posts on here about this common problem.
> 
> I managed to sort mine with a replacement one from a Turkish company and so far so good, 2 months on. Did you get anywhere dayer with your enquiry ?
> 
> ...


I dropped them an email, they did respond but haven't got the part at the minute, he said he may get one in a few months. I can't wait that long so had the car hooked up to a diagnostics today in a mates garage, came back with control module intermittent fault, he took the amp out and the corrosion on the casing was shocking enough....looked a right mess, I'm not sure if its fixable but we'll find out soon enough, if not I'm going to have to go the audi route... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

Just wanted to add our experience and seek any advice...

15 months ago our TT went to dealer as sound system was constantly crackling, they traced it to amplifier. I said you either replace it for free or I go to Audi and ask them. They agreed to replace it for free.... Good news so far... Guess what amp number 2 has now gone. It's time we've removed it ourselves to get a look ...



















So although we could search around for a replacement or possibly get it repaired, our concern is how long before we need amp number 3 ... Has anyone found the cause yet...

My instinct is to get in touch with Audi direct as this has got to be sorted.....any thoughts ??


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

are the components and the PCB protected by a lacquer? you can buy an aerosol lacquer from maplins for a fiver.

no good on a knackered amp but may protect one that is still working.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't think it's fit for purpose, this thread should be a sticky as its so common now. Once we have enough members with the are issue we can try the same approach as the dash pod on the MK1 and maybe take onto Watchdog? This should be repaired or replaced free of charge, just not good enough.


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

hooting_owl said:


> are the components and the PCB protected by a lacquer? you can buy an aerosol lacquer from maplins for a fiver.
> 
> no good on a knackered amp but may protect one that is still working.


This is something I will do for sure, is it a case of simply pray and spray?


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

sico said:


> I don't think it's fit for purpose, this thread should be a sticky as its so common now. Once we have enough members with the are issue we can try the same approach as the dash pod on the MK1 and maybe take onto Watchdog? This should be repaired or replaced free of charge, just not good enough.


Couldn't agree more and I'm tempted to return to dealer who replaced amp 2 for free but it feels like a much bigger issue and needs escalating. We plan on keeping this car long term so we don't want to be replacing the amp every year or so.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

A response from Bose:

*****To reply to this message, please select the reply button. To help us expedite your inquiry, please be sure to include our original response.******

Dear Mr. C, 
Thank you for your message.
Are you currently experiencing difficulties with the amplifier in your TT?
We would like to inform you, that the Sound System was offered exclusively as an "off-factory" option by Audi, and therefore they insist on providing all service activities through their authorized dealerships. The warranty conditions are also set by Audi.
We are contractually encouraged to ask their customers (the same is true for the other brands) to contact their local Audi dealer for support. The dealer can run the necessary tests to identify the root cause of the problem and could, if necessary, offer another service part. 
We have heard of cases with the current model of the TT (8J) where water intrusion was the root cause for the amplifier failure. If that was not fixed/sealed prior to the installation of a new device then it is very likely that the new amplifier would fail for the same reason. You may want to ask your Audi dealer / Audi directly for additional information.

Due to the complexity and the level of integration of the entertainment system in the TT it is necessary to use the same amplifier model as a service part. 
Thank you for your understanding.
Please do not hesitate to contact us again if you or your Audi dealer have further questions.

Kind regards

Bose Automotive GmbH
Customer Support Team Europe
Frank Mueller------------------------------Technical Support Information:[


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Such a generic response, what else did you expect.....useless response from a useless company.


----------



## klassiker (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi thanks for all your responses, it does appear an emotive subject, mines an OEM ref 8J0 035 223 B unit that's died and does show some water staining on the outside cooling fins but no damage inside. I note Yarmste has posted the same problem. I hoping my replacement unit from Germany will arrive this week fingers crossed. It's amazing the amount of squeaks and rattles you hear/imagine without a stereo


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

Just an update on our amp... Spoke to dealer today and explained we want a solution and a new board but no point fitting a new board if they are not going to look at the inherent problem of the moisture ingress.

I have sent them pictures and mentioned the forum and the correspondence from Bose. They are fully aware that we have no intentions of paying any money towards this and have asked us to leave the car with them for 2 days so they can fully investigate. The service manager has acknowledged they are aware of an issue with the amps so I'll update with any development. Car isn't going in for a couple of weeks though due to commitments.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

See note bottom and response top:

Thanks for your further note.

We assume that Audi is aware of that issue as well as the root of source which might have caused corrosion of the amplifiers in the Audi TT. Since we are only supplier to the automotive industry, changement/improvemnt of design could be proposed by us, but has to be agreed and initiated by our customer.

Did you already talk to your next local dealer or Audi? Might be that they already found (and offer) a solution.

With our best regards,

Bose Automotive GmbH 
Customer Support Team Europe
Bettina Rothschink

CONFIDENTIALITY NOTICE: This e-mail and any attachments relate to the official business of Bose and are proprietary to Bose. This e-mail is confidential, exempt from disclosure and/or legally privileged under applicable law. If you are not the intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any disclosure, copying, distribution or the taking of any action in reliance on this information is strictly prohibited: to do so could be a breach of confidence. If this message has come to you in error, please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail and delete this e-mail and its attachments without saving it in any manner. Thank you in advance.------------------------------Technical Support Information:[Email Id:1-DA39UZ][Email Agent Id:1-102B8P][Queue Id:1-1SK5AA]-----Original Message-----Thanks for response. Many people are having issues with your amplifiers.

May be the case that you want to pass to Audi however, you should be aware that its your reputation that is in question and you have lost a lot of potential future customers.

Expect better from a premium brand. If an amp is in a car then it should be designed to work in that environment.

Consumer program's have been mentioned in relation to how this is sorted as we have so many owners with this issue we believe we have a case for "fit for purpose" questions.


----------



## snoops (Mar 20, 2010)

snoops said:


> Just an update on our amp... Spoke to dealer today and explained we want a solution and a new board but no point fitting a new board if they are not going to look at the inherent problem of the moisture ingress.
> 
> I have sent them pictures and mentioned the forum and the correspondence from Bose. They are fully aware that we have no intentions of paying any money towards this and have asked us to leave the car with them for 2 days so they can fully investigate. The service manager has acknowledged they are aware of an issue with the amps so I'll update with any development. Car isn't going in for a couple of weeks though due to commitments.


Another update from me. Car went in last week and they have once again replaced the amp F.O.C. but despite my impressing on them that we need a proper solution they have said there is no instruction from Audi to fit differently or make any changes to the fitting.

I have asked, once again, for them to go to Audi and let me know their response, I don't want to be back there again in 16 months time having another one fitted or maybe that's the cheaper option for them rather than any kind of recall ?? Makes you think.... A lot of people haven't gone to their dealer and sorted the problem out themselves, our new board had a 2 year warranty and so has the new one.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Can you give me email address for BOSE please? I want some hard evidence to show Audi that this is a very common problem


----------



## douglake (Sep 22, 2014)

Had this problem with two 8J TTs. Audi will not admit there is a problem with the boot seal but there is!


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

In one sense I'm pleased to find this, searching for those with a similar problem to what we have. But having read this and others I am resisting say FFS out loud!

My good ladies TT Mk2 (61 plate Mk2 Black Edition) sound system started crackling and then no sound 10 days ago. Took it to my usual Audi independent (Autotechnica Hull) who diagnosed water damage to the BOSE amplifier and £767 for a fully fitted replacement. Ouch. They are asking a couple of local ICE specialists to see if they can sort, but one has said no.Then I read this!

Currently thinking best next steps. Any advice gratefully received. Did anyone sort it by getting it repaired, and if so with whom/how? A couple of Ebay repairers will not touch our unit to repair - one says 'Please note - we do not repair the 8j0 035 223 B Lear unit - very often the car has CanBus issues causing no sound'.

I was going to hunt some Audi second hand/ breaking specialists to try to get a second hand one. Would anyone have any good ones to call?

Thanks for any advice and help.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes they can be repaired
Plenty on here had them fixed 
Have a search mate, should find threads

I wouldn't buy a second hand one, you don't know what your buying or how long it will last etc 
It's come out of the same car with the same issues as yours etc

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Now read about more 40 search based threads since my post. Lots of fellow sufferers and what a poxy 'fix' to later models with some kind of umbrella. Bonkers. Have sent a message to @AOON_M who seems to have been a saviour in the past. 
Will hunt some breakers in the morning - never hunted such folks before but I guess/hope google will be helpful.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Aoon is the man mate and sorted loads

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

I spent weeks trying to sort mine out but in the end (and I'm so glad I did) I got the pioneer sphda120 HU with fitting kit and steering wheel control adapter, completely cut out the Audi amp and use the internal amplifier in the HU which sounds far superior through the same speakers than it ever did with the standard set up. I like things standard as in how they left the factory but this looks better in the dash too. Wouldn't hesitate doing it again just for sound quality and car play etc etc etc


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Aaron, I like your thinking! Definitely food for thought, especially if we have to consider having to pay full price for the part. If it was me then I would definitely be up for that (upgraded my speakers in my A3 last year and that plus sound deadening made a cracking difference even with the stock HU). The good lady has, like you, a preference for things how they leave the factory, but if I could keep it as close to what she has now (in terms of quality of sound, use of steering wheel controls, keeping the bluetooth) and do that for her, she would be more inclined. Plus one or two benefits of the new head unit. Repair of the part for a darn sight less than new is preferable but that money for a new amp put in a place likely to get water again is bonkers.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your existing stereo isn't Bluetooth

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for, the, insight... And your 'thinking'. Do we have to go through this again?! I dont' recall saying 'my existing stereo is bluetooth'. In fact I didnt. :arrow: Only you did.

The context of my comment, was in response to Aaron's helpful point of reference of considering another HU which he went with, with fitting kit and steering wheel control adaptor. And how he likes things standard. An appreciated response which may definitely be a good and alternate take on things. It was good to hear the new head unit without amplifier sounded better than stock. The kind of insight I was hoping when, after searching, I resurrected this old thread. Many thanks Aaron. And in which I responded as I did including my wifes liking for keeping the standard things like the steering wheel controls and 'keeping the bluetooth'. The bluetooth feature for calling with the Bose and Symphony HU system in my wifes car is something she values and would want to keep. Potentially two good options with the pm sent already, thanks.

Insert witty repartee


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Go through what again ?

My point was the stereo isn't Bluetooth, so why would you loose it ?
It's a totally independent module so could still be used / kept

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Well 6 weeks on and an attempted fix of the amplifier by forum member Aoon didn't work. Worth the 'gamble' (I paid only a 7th of the price of a new amplifier) but when we finally got it back to put back in the car 10 days ago the stereo still, alas, had the same error message as before and there was no sound. My garage had another TT with Bose in, and swapped that amp over to test, and we had full sound. The amp would appear to be beyond repair..

Many thanks to Aaron who has been helpful also via private message and I may now try safeandsoundmobile in Essex who resolved his without the need for a full re-wire and with a new head unit. Rather than replace the amp. Before travelling from Yorkshire to Essex to do that I will speak to a local ICE specialist here, who has been recommended by contacts in another forum. See if they can do the same albeit without the scenic drive. But knowing someone has solved it without a full re-wire is good news.

Or a stump up close to £700 for a new amplifier. Its the wife's car so now down to her. A few weeks ago when I was last looking I didn't spot much either by e-bay or a few enquiries with scrapyards, in terms of Bose Amps. And given the design, most of them look likely to have some kind of water issue, so not perhaps the ideal solution.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry to hear the repair attempt didn't work - sad thing is even stumping up the £700 for a new part... how long is it going to be until that fails too? Sourcing a used unit with a limited lifespan is also a gamble???

Audi really should be fairer with the poor quality components in these cars, even making a replacement purchase of the faulty amplifier a more reasonable cost, they really don't need to be retailing at £700. Just a money making scheme I reckon after they sell a car for top whack in the first place this really shouldn't be happening.


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Aaron; yes it isn't ideal. I had hoped the repair 'gamble' would pay off given previous reported successes but it wasn't to be. Some you win, some you lose!

If it was my car I would be going the new head unit route; the wife is currently thinking about it, whilst by a pool somewhere with her friends in Tenerife. Or so she tells me! So she will make a decision in the next few days and I will be charged with sorting it. If she didn't like the car so much I would have been tempted to part exchange and get another car. With 4 tyres needed soon, and a couple of other things, then it soon adds up.

So might be venturing down to Essex in May!


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Love the TT myself but just picked up a 14 plate mk7 GTD golf for the Mrs - lovely car and makes the TT feel older than its nearly 6 years... has everything literally except the navigation system from the factory. She's sized up a dealer fit kenwood replacement totally retaining the OE appearance for not a lot less than the amplifier you need.

Women eh? I told her she's mental spending that to get a sat nav integrated unit but she makes her own decisions... I'm just the sucker who pays ha!

Good luck with whatever route you take with yours!


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

Finally got this sorted today; fair bit of decision making from my good lady, plus other things taking priority. 
Replaced the Head Unit with a Pioneer AVH-X3800 DAB and got a professional fitter here in Yorkshire to do everything.
Sounds really good; louder, stronger, clearer & better than the previous set up. Cost about the same to do this than replace, once you add in the £100 'gamble' to try to get the Amplifier mended. Looks spot on in the dash and makes the old set up look what it is; old and out of date.

Alls well that ends well, and with a solution that offers a lot more functionality and quality than the previous set up. And the good lady is over the moon. If you find yourself in the same situation as Aaron and myself, then there is an alternative than just replacing the amp and giving it an umbrella.


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Exactly how I felt when I got mine sorted too - thanks for the update and well done, enjoy!


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Mister c. Are you saying that the installer has bypassed the Bose amp and your speakers are now all powered just by the Pioneer HU?


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

bypass the amp - system sounds better using the internal HU amp on mine totally. Original speakers still but sound better than they ever did using the OE set up!!!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

AaronWhite said:


> bypass the amp - system sounds better using the internal HU amp on mine totally. Original speakers still but sound better than they ever did using the OE set up!!!


Your amp must of been faulty then

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Really? You just said that...?


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

tttony said:


> Mister c. Are you saying that the installer has bypassed the Bose amp and your speakers are now all powered just by the Pioneer HU?


Yes Tony, the Amplifier is now sitting in my garage. Although I understand (and I'm not so knowledgeable about audio & the specifics of fitting, hence I went to a professional) that he was not able to connect the Sub due to lack of channels. Although in driving it back then I didn't notice at all. The extra functionality, power and sound of the set up is far better. Has put a big smile on her face! I've just ordered the same unit to be fitted into my A3 - daft not to when Halfords are selling it for £235 (with trade in).


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

AaronWhite said:


> Exactly how I felt when I got mine sorted too - thanks for the update and well done, enjoy!


Many many thanks Aaron; your insight via the thread and private message was very helpful. Paragraphs and paragraphs of useful stuff. Far more sense and help that one line 'insights' from elsewhere. Very much appreciated in an area I'm not overly familiar with. We got there in the end! I hope its all sorted from now on in.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Mister C,

"he was not able to connect the Sub due to lack of channels" Yes, the Bose amp has 8 channels and the Pioneer has only 4. Therefore as well as the sub not being connected some of the other speakers must be paralleled as well. Is the centre dash speaker working?


----------



## mister.c. (Mar 17, 2009)

tttony said:


> Mister C,
> 
> "he was not able to connect the Sub due to lack of channels" Yes, the Bose amp has 8 channels and the Pioneer has only 4. Therefore as well as the sub not being connected some of the other speakers must be paralleled as well. Is the centre dash speaker working?


He told me it wasn't. I wouldn't have known. I was blown away by the power and quality of what I've heard. I know the BOSE isn't particularly impressive when I drove the Mrs' car so its not *so* impressive to top, but very noticeable none the less. Much stronger. Hence I wasn't going to spend the £700 to replace what basically is a £100 value amplifier. No wonder Pioneer and others offer full upgrades including replacing the speaker and amplifier.


----------



## TLO123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello, new user here... my Audi TT MK2 has an 'Audi Concert' stereo and has recently started crackling and the drivers side speaker has stopped working. I took it to a garage and was told it is possibly the amplifier as it is wet... £600 for a new one or another solution is to send it off to be repaired! Can anyone help? Need to find a cheaper solution! Cheers, Tara.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Search Bose amp repair mate, lots covered on here

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## AaronWhite (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Tara,

As above - if you have a Bose model.

If not Bose (half Bose) which is still rear amplifier fitted to the vehicle I don't think there is anyone out there to repair it and read back through this thread for info.

Worst case - get the part no from the original amplifier and give to anyone who can potentially repair it before sending away.

Hope this helps


----------



## TLO123 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for replying. I've just looked and it's a bose! Going to have a go at cleaning it. If not, found somewhere in Edinburgh on ebay who charge £180 to repair. Cheers, Tara.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I suspect my Bose too, mostly due to hiss when muted and lack of bass as others mentioned. I have previously looked at the amp and there is corrosion on the chips.

Today I have taken all of the speaker grills off just to confirm, and I found that the front door woofer speakers are inactive. This is hard to identify normally as the mid-range speakers make a lot of noise, and there is still vibration from them and the sub.

I too plan to send the amp to Bose Repair Experts in Edinburgh, as others on here have rated them well. It's just a matter of when is a suitable time now, and stumping up the £180.


----------

